# This past Saturday, 40th anniversary of Bruce Lee's passing



## Stickgrappler (Jul 22, 2013)

RIP Lee sifu

Shannon Lee put this together last Friday:






In his memory, i posted this:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/jackie-chan-talks-about-filming-with.html

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/in-memory-of-bruce-lee-november-27-1940.html


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------

